# In your opinion was the shooting justified?



## eazy (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## eazy (Dec 1, 2021)

He had a knife. 

At that moment you don't know just how handicapped he really is, he could hop up and stab you.


----------



## flenser (Dec 1, 2021)

Not justified. He was moving away from the cops, and there was no one even close to the chair he could have gone after, standing or rolling. Nine shots with the suspect between the cop and store customers is reckless as hell, too.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 1, 2021)

Not justified. That could have been handled in ways other than going open season on the guy. 

He had a knife, sure, but he was moving away from them and they shot him in the back.


----------



## eazy (Dec 1, 2021)

flenser said:


> Not justified. He was moving away from the cops, and there was no one even close to the chair he could have gone after, standing or rolling. Nine shots with the suspect between the cop and store customers is reckless as hell, too.


The first time I watched it I wondered why they couldn't push him over or throw a 2x4 in front of the wheels.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 1, 2021)

Not justified..  why didn't they just kick him over. Why didn't the tase him _(do all cops have tasers?)_?

There was literally 2 seconds between "you can't go into the store sir" and when the officer unloaded 2/3 of his clip into the guy at near point blank range.

This is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> do all cops have tasers?


no.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 1, 2021)

Good move putting the handcuffs on  after he shot him 9 times.  You don't want that handicapped shoplifter getting away.
Also main reason not justified cuz he's white.


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 1, 2021)

I think it’s justified 
He had plenty of opportunities to comply. On his way into a Lowe’s where a child could be in the path of this nut job… yeah, I think it’s justified

Had the chiefs grandchild been around the corner inside that Lowe’s store, he might not have been so deeply troubled.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 1, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I think it’s justified
> He had plenty of opportunities to comply. On his way into a Lowe’s where a child could be in the path of this nut job…


If there were a child in his path they likely would have caught one of the nine bullets…


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 1, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> If there were a child in his path they likely would have caught one of the 9 bullets.


The very last shot was weird like he was like oh, just one more after the quick eight. The dude was already toast.


----------



## eazy (Dec 1, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> If there were a child in his path they likely would have caught one of the 9 bullets.


when the angle changes you see the worker was right there. lucky to not get shot.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 1, 2021)

eazy said:


> when the angle changes you see the worker was right there. lucky to not get shot.


Yep. Incredibly irresponsible shooting.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 1, 2021)

Well they wrote 4 year veteran smh 4 year at any job you have a lot of learning to do still

💯 not justified straight murdered dude lol he was in a wheel chair with a knife tip him over tie up his when chair break the wheel tase him I mean anything but shoot him 10 times 🤦‍♂️ some crazy handicap man that obviously has mental issues don’t make cops look good at all as a civilian I would of handled this situation better


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 1, 2021)

Cop says, "Why use my taser when I can mag dump someone in the back".

This was straight up murder no question!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 1, 2021)

eazy said:


> when the angle changes you see the worker was right there. lucky to not get shot.


Didn’t even notice that even fucking worse 🤦‍♂️ cop is a straight Fucking dummy


----------



## Toadzyyy (Dec 1, 2021)

Even his boss figured it was not a justified shooting saying he was "deeply disturbed" by the officer's use of force and stating that they terminated him.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 1, 2021)

Not justified.

Nobody was close enough to get stabbed.

They should have told him to drop his weapon.

If he did not comply and someone was in danger, then yeah.


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 1, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Not justified.
> 
> Nobody was close enough to get stabbed.
> 
> ...



They did tell him to drop the knife
His exact words: “you’ll have to shoot me”

Wish granted…
One less dirt bag with a nasty knife


----------



## TODAY (Dec 1, 2021)

Looks like murder to me.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 1, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> They did tell him to drop the knife
> His exact words: “you’ll have to shoot me”
> 
> Wish granted…
> One less dirt bag with a nasty knife


So you literally see no other way they could have handled the situation, other than to unload nearly a full clip into a guy who was moving 0.05mph on a rascal scooter, with civilians within 10-15ft of where the shooting occurred? 

That's a legitimate question, because I feel I must obviously be missing something that you are seeing. I watched the full video, and read what happened, and I still can't justify what they did here.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 1, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> They did tell him to drop the knife
> His exact words: “you’ll have to shoot me”
> 
> Wish granted…
> One less dirt bag with a nasty knife


If he stood up and started going at someone with the knife it would be different. Or if he was trying to throw the knife. If he had a gun it would have been different. Nobody's life was in danger...except his I guess.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 1, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> They did tell him to drop the knife
> His exact words: “you’ll have to shoot me”
> 
> Wish granted…
> One less dirt bag with a nasty knife


No doubt the dead dude was a piece of shit, but you're mentally ill if you really believe a 60yo man in a wheelchair posing nearly ZERO threat should have been shot 9x in the back for being in possession of a knife and steeling a toolbox from walmart.


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 1, 2021)

Also the guy in the wheelchair most likely had mental issues so it should have been handled WAY differently. 

Anyone seen the video of a cop dealing with a mentally disabled 10 year old old? Put him in cuffs and had his knee on the kids back if I remember correctly?

Fucking brutal shit man


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 1, 2021)

Oh well
Agree to disagree I guess


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 1, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Oh well
> Agree to disagree I guess



You call the guy a dirt bag so is that how you feel about every person with mental issues?

I'm not saying the guy didn't deserve to be handled with force, but 9 shots to the back when he's in a wheelchair going all of 2mph🙄

How'd you like it if some psycho cop dumped 9 rounds into your dog for just sitting and barking loudly?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 1, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> You call the guy a dirt bag so is that how you feel about every person with mental issues?
> 
> I'm not saying the guy didn't deserve to be handled with force, but 9 shots to the back when he's in a wheelchair going all of 2mph🙄
> 
> How'd you like it if some psycho cop dumped 9 rounds into your dog for just sitting and barking loudly?



They aren't with the ATF.  No worries.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 1, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> You call the guy a dirt bag so is that how you feel about every person with mental issues?
> 
> I'm not saying the guy didn't deserve to be handled with force, but 9 shots to the back when he's in a wheelchair going all of 2mph🙄
> 
> How'd you like it if some psycho cop dumped 9 rounds into your dog for just sitting and barking loudly?


I mean I don't disagree with that part, given his past, he does seem like he was a pos at one point in his life, and he was stealing, but he ain't deserve to be shot 9x in the back. Once would have been more then plenty and the officer would still have been in the wrong for that.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I mean I don't disagree with that part, given his past, he does seem like he was a pos at one point in his life, and he was stealing, but he ain't deserve to be shot 9x in the back. Once would have been more then plenty and the officer would still have been in the wrong for that.


When in doubt, shoot the pp.


----------



## eazy (Dec 2, 2021)

When they talk about me on the news, it sucks that they are going to talk about my first 35 years as a scum ball and use mug shots, not my last 13 years as a reformed, productive citizen. 

Won't matter why they are talking about me.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2021)

eazy said:


> When they talk about me on the news, it sucks that they are going to talk about my first 35 years as a scum ball and use mug shots, not my last 13 years as a reformed, productive citizen.
> 
> Won't matter why they are talking about me.


I wanted to say something.... but been biting my tongue because usually I get people up my ass, and suddenly I'm a liberal (as if it's an insult).

I don't believe anyone should be judged by their bad decisions in the past. Who you were yesterday is not a reflection of who you are today. The only exception I allow myself to this rule is pedophiles; I will always judge them.


----------



## eazy (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I wanted to say something.... but been biting my tongue because usually I get people up my ass, and suddenly I'm a liberal (as if it's an insult).
> 
> I don't believe anyone should be judged by their bad decisions in the past. Who you were yesterday is not a reflection of who you are today. The only exception I allow myself to this rule is pedophiles; I will always judge them.


I agree with the pedo no coming back from that.

You could die in a car crash or save some people in a fire if it makes the news they're bringing your criminal history up as soon as they discover it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> You call the guy a dirt bag so is that how you feel about every person with mental issues?
> 
> I'm not saying the guy didn't deserve to be handled with force, but 9 shots to the back when he's in a wheelchair going all of 2mph🙄
> 
> How'd you like it if some psycho cop dumped 9 rounds into your dog for just sitting and barking loudly?


I do not like that analogy.  I like my dogs way more than most people.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I wanted to say something.... but been biting my tongue because usually I get people up my ass, and suddenly I'm a liberal (as if it's an insult).
> 
> I don't believe anyone should be judged by their bad decisions in the past. Who you were yesterday is not a reflection of who you are today. The only exception I allow myself to this rule is pedophiles; I will always judge them.


You're a liberal.

Your statement there is kind of funny.
 On another board there were uneducated idiots that insisted I am a liberal even though I have been a traditional conservative Republican most of my life, but even if I was a liberal, so what? They just assume anyone that is not a Trumper is a liberal or RINO because that is what ignorant people do, make assumptions on emotion and not on facts.

These people that judge others based on how people vote need to get a clue and get a life.  Also news flash, we don't know each other here. Whoever is behind the keyboard knows exactly who they are and they don't need help labeling themselves from people on a steroid forum who like to blame all their failures in life on politics and the government.

I believe if people focused more on what significantly impacts them instead of getting worked up over affairs that have no impact on them and/or affairs which they have no control over, there would be a lot less hate and misinformation going around.


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I wanted to say something.... but been biting my tongue because usually I get people up my ass, and suddenly I'm a liberal (as if it's an insult).
> 
> I don't believe anyone should be judged by their bad decisions in the past. Who you were yesterday is not a reflection of who you are today. The only exception I allow myself to this rule is pedophiles; I will always judge them.



And rapists and animal abusers and.......


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> And rapists and animal abusers and.......


and those damn Canadians


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> and those damn Canadians



You're grouping us with pedos and rapists?

The fuck


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> You're grouping us with pedos and rapists?
> 
> The fuck


joking bro


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> joking bro



You think it was funny?


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> And rapists and animal abusers and.......


Unless you're Kobe Bryant, then they forgive you.


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

That cop is going to prison. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## eazy (Dec 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Unless you're Kobe Bryant, then they forgive you.


you have to be convicted


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

eazy said:


> you have to be convicted


Not if you pay off the right people, and buy your wife a giant diamond.


----------



## eazy (Dec 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Not if you pay off the right people, and buy your wife a giant diamond.


Are you suggesting the victim agreed to not testify in exchange for that public apology and the massive settlement.

Feels likely.


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

eazy said:


> Are you suggesting the victim agreed to not testify in exchange for that public apology and the massive settlement.
> 
> Feels likely.


Yup.... An an obvious non disclose agreement. 

I would too 🤣


----------



## FearThaGear (Dec 2, 2021)

Not justified however glad he is dead.

Tired of seeing these people just do whatever they want while threatening people without consequences.

The world is not a worse place because this multiple convicted criminal is dead.

Much like George Floyd case it was a wrongful death and the officer should be charged and convicted of murder but his death should be rejoiced 👍


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 2, 2021)

That pig needs to be charged with premeditated first degree murder.

Slic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

ive been saying alot of cops are morons and their own worst enemy


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I wanted to say something.... but been biting my tongue because usually I get people up my ass, and suddenly I'm a liberal (as if it's an insult).
> 
> I don't believe anyone should be judged by their bad decisions in the past. Who you were yesterday is not a reflection of who you are today. The only exception I allow myself to this rule is pedophiles; I will always judge them.



And crooked disgraced cops.  I will always judge them.

Slic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

still defunding the police is the dumbest thing i ever heard ...Liberals


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> still defunding the police is the dumbest thing i ever heard ...Liberals



On one hand I get where they're coming from.  Some cops are real POS.  I speak from the viewpoint of facing years in prison after being completely framed by a disgraced cop.  I think raising the bar to become a cop would go a long ways.  Then completely overhaul the system both the criminal justice system and every police department in the USA.  Stop tolerating shitty behavior.  Reform the police union so they stop backing these criminals.  Make the pension fund pay out the lawsuits.  Reform would be a better solution than defunding them completely.  

Slic.


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 2, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> On one hand I get where they're coming from.  Some cops are real POS.  I speak from the viewpoint of facing years in prison after being completely framed by a disgraced cop.  I think raising the bar to become a cop would go a long ways.  Then completely overhaul the system both the criminal justice system and every police department in the USA.  Stop tolerating shitty behavior.  Reform the police union so they stop backing these criminals.  Make the pension fund pay out the lawsuits.  Reform would be a better solution than defunding them completely.
> 
> Slic.



What they need to do is quit paying all the lawsuits with tax payers money and start taking from the cops who commit the offenses!


----------



## Tazz (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> still defunding the police is the dumbest thing i ever heard ...Liberals



this x5000^


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Tazz said:


> this x5000^


why not X10000?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> You think it was funny?


Yikes, this is kind of like the Joe Pesci and Ray Liota 'you think Im funny' scene in Goodfellas.  
I was trying to lighten things up with my stab at some dark humor.  I thought it was kind of funny.
I see you did not think so.  Apologies if I offended you.


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

There's no way a jury isn't going to be heavily influenced by that delayed final shot. 

What was up with that last shot? It seems to me like a.... Just because, why not.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> There's no way a jury isn't going to be heavily influenced by that delayed final shot.
> 
> What was up with that last shot? It seems to me like a.... Just because, why not.


yep I pretty much said the same thing earlier, that was bizarre


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 2, 2021)

Not justified.  

The whole thing was bazaar.  I would have knocked his rascal riding ass over in the Wal-Mart parking lot. The cop was walking along beside him like he was helpless to stop the scooter.  

I imagine by the time they got to Lowe's the cop was pretty pissed.  But that is no reason to shoot the old bastard.


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Yikes, this is kind of like the Joe Pesci and Ray Liota 'you think Im funny' scene in Goodfellas.
> I was trying to lighten things up with my stab at some dark humor.  I thought it was kind of funny.
> I see you did not think so.  Apologies if I offended you.



Letting it slide would have been the best thing for me to do so all good brother. Sorry.


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> There's no way a jury isn't going to be heavily influenced by that delayed final shot.
> 
> What was up with that last shot? It seems to me like a.... Just because, why not.



For good measure maybe or perhaps he just really hates even numbers lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

has anyone gone into a liberal run city ? Its fucking horrible these commi bastards need to be crushed


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> has anyone gone into a liberal run city ? Its fucking horrible these commi bastards need to be crushed


I’ve been to NYC, Seattle, Austin, Chicago… you name it. I’ve also been to many European cities that are very liberal.  Had a great time in all of them. 

The only liberal city that ever made me say “fuck this place” was San Francisco. Fuck that place.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I’ve been to NYC, Seattle, Austin, Chicago… you name it. I’ve also been to many European cities that are very liberal.  Had a great time in all of them.
> 
> The only liberal city that ever made me say “fuck this place” was San Francisco. Fuck that place.


dont get me started on nyc ..Its a fucking disgrace and not really nyc anymore..None new york accent having motherfuckers!


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I’ve been to NYC, Seattle, Austin, Chicago… you name it. I’ve also been to many European cities that are very liberal.  Had a great time in all of them.
> 
> The only liberal city that ever made me say “fuck this place” was San Francisco. Fuck that place.



Due tell lol.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> has anyone gone into a liberal run city ? Its fucking horrible these commi bastards need to be crushed


Work in one lol but live in a red state fucking night and day only business I support by work are good places when I don’t bring a lunch other wise fuck them and their power tripping asses bro these liberal cities turning workers into nazis thank god I have a cool job where they don’t act like little bitches


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Due tell lol.


It’s an overpriced, dirty shit hole full of crack heads, hookers and degenerates.

1/10 do not recommend.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

untill this liberal movement gets smashed like a  elbow to the face from a dagastani im staying in florida


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I’ve been to NYC, Seattle, Austin, Chicago… you name it. I’ve also been to many European cities that are very liberal.  Had a great time in all of them.
> 
> The only liberal city that ever made me say “fuck this place” was San Francisco. Fuck that place.


Portland Seattle NYC hot fucking garbage waste of prime real estate to put them shut holes in that location: 

Homeless and meth heads everywhere on the west coast would not lat my kid go outside if I lived there


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Portland Seattle NYC hot fucking garbage waste of prime real estate to put them shut holes in that location:
> 
> Homeless and meth heads everywhere on the west coast would not lat my kid go outside if I lived there


It wasnt like this untill the commi fucks took over


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

If the world goes into chaos and all hell breaks loose im gonna start killing anyone i suspect of being a commi


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> If the world goes into chaos and all hell breaks loose im gonna start killing anyone i suspect of being a commi


Humour me and define the word “communist” for me without quoting the dictionary.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Humour me and define the word “communist” for me without quoting the dictionary.


He’s not lying communist ways have slowly been getting filtered in to our system for a few generations now.


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> If the world goes into chaos and all hell breaks loose im gonna start killing anyone i suspect of being a commi


I just found out last night that I still have relatives living in Russia, so don't shoot me please!!!!


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> He’s not lying communist ways have slowly been getting filtered in to our system for a few generations now.


If you’re talking about the Democrats they’re a centrist, pro-big business party.  They aren’t even in the same stadium as communism. 

I’m not defending the Democrats because as a party they suck, but they’re not even remotely communist. Most countries would consider them a Conservative party.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Humour me and define the word “communist” for me without quoting the dictionary.


big slap to the face


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> If you’re talking about the Democrats they’re a centrist, pro-big business party.  They aren’t even in the same stadium as communism.
> 
> I’m not defending the Democrats because as a party they suck, but they’re not even remotely communist. Most countries would consider them a Conservative party.


have u seen that cunt biden wanted to run our banks ..If thats not a commi im not a russian..


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> If you’re talking about the Democrats they’re a centrist, pro-big business party.  They aren’t even in the same stadium as communism.
> 
> I’m not defending the Democrats because as a party they suck, but they’re not even remotely communist. Most countries would consider them a Conservative party.


Not just talking the Democratic Party Soros , BLM and many others beliefs stem from communist beliefs. 

They are pushing away from private property for you to rent Thats a communist view class wars another communist agenda influence of China into our education the list goes on man. 

If you don’t see it I can explain for days you still won’t accept it yeah it’s not full blown yet but takes generations to flip a system and country like the United States


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> If you’re talking about the Democrats they’re a centrist, pro-big business party.  They aren’t even in the same stadium as communism.
> 
> I’m not defending the Democrats because as a party they suck, but they’re not even remotely communist. Most countries would consider them a Conservative party.


Stop it with your sensible reason... people here only seem to care about red vs blue, they don't care about what the parties actually stand for.... most here only care about what they THINK the parties stand for 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> have u seen that cunt biden wanted to run our banks ..If thats not a commi im not a russian..


She was just a pawn to get slaughters they getting in who they really want she was a distraction.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Not just talking the Democratic Party Soros , BLM and many others beliefs stem from communist beliefs.
> 
> They are pushing away from private property for you to rent Thats a communist view class wars another communist agenda influence of China into our education the list goes on man.
> 
> If you don’t see it I can explain for days you still won’t accept it yeah it’s not full blown yet but takes generations to flip a system and country like the United States


Could've sworn BLM, in principal, stemmed from not wanting to be shot by police... I had no idea wanting to stay alive was a communist belief 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Stop it with your sensible reason... people here only seem to care about red vs blue, they don't care about what the parties actually stand for.... most here only care about what they THINK the parties stand for 😂


You wound be surprised not many care about the actual party I can give a fuck less if it’s a democrat or republican if your doing shady shit your doing shady shit and I’ll call it out just so happens the Democrats are the evil before was republicans they switch sides when it’s convenient but it’s all the same puppet masters


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Stop it with your sensible reason... people here only seem to care about red vs blue, they don't care about what the parties actually stand for.... most here only care about what they THINK the parties stand for 😂


ya but your a liberal and small lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Could've sworn BLM, in principal, stemmed from not wanting to be shot by police... I had no idea wanting to stay alive was a communist belief 😂


Go read their website look at their leaders and their past you really need to look into shit more of you really think BLM as a movement is a positive thing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> You wound be surprised not many care about the actual party I can give a fuck less if it’s a democrat or republican if your doing shady shit your doing shady shit and I’ll call it out just so happens the Democrats are the evil before was republicans they switch sides when it’s convenient but it’s all the same puppet masters


exactly like i dont know both parties have the same masters


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

bobby you cant explain shit to liberals ..They think they are intellectuals and the rest are dumb fucks..I just use violence


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Im done with anyone who cant see the democratic party are ushering communism into america..The sides are drawn your either here or there


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> exactly like i dont know both parties have the same masters


This makes me happy to see... seriously. So many people circle jerk to a party, and don't realize that both major parties are just 2 sides of the same coin. 

They both fuck us, just in different ways. 😂


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

open boarders ya that sounds like a great idea to me..Anyone besides me remember 911 ..I do not that i believe that shit either


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im done with anyone who cant see the democratic party are ushering communism into america..The sides are drawn your either here or there


The Democrats are very pro-corporation. In what alternate universe is that a communist ideal?  It’s the opposite, in fact.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> The Democrats are very pro-corporation. In what alternate universe is that a communist ideal?  It’s the opposite, in fact.


go learn about something and leave me alone until you turn red here...That bright green is hurting my eyes ..Its looks like a frogs dick..How was that for u did it make u giggle? Was it intellectual enough for u


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> The Democrats are very pro-corporation. In what alternate universe is that a communist ideal?  It’s the opposite, in fact.


soon you will be piss yellow so have no worries


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> go learn about something and leave me alone until you turn red here...That bright green is hurting my eyes ..Its looks like a frogs dick..How was that for u did it make u giggle? Was it intellectual enough for u


Wow, that was… words.

Not sure what they had to do with anything, but there were words.


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

FUKK EM ALL!!!!!  (politicians)


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> The Democrats are very pro-corporation. In what alternate universe is that a communist ideal?  It’s the opposite, in fact.


Yeah pro corporation that with government interference smh other words communism


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah pro corporation that with government interference smh other words communism


Other than being completely wrong that’s entirely correct.

Regulation =/= government ownership. The USA is a mixed economy just like every other country.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Other than being completely wrong that’s entirely correct.
> 
> Regulation =/= government ownership. The USA is a mixed economy just like every other country.


Look at the size of the government it’s way too big they involved in too many things if you really don’t think we’re heading toward some new communist hybrid situation I have no idea. 

It’s happening and the longer it takes people like you to see and understand it the more fucked we get


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Look at the size of the government it’s way too big they involved in too many things if you really don’t think we’re heading toward some new communist hybrid situation I have no idea.
> 
> It’s happening and the longer it takes people like you to see and understand it the more fucked we get


People have been saying that since the mid 1910s.

I’m not a fan of large, intrusive government either, but there’s nothing intrinsically communist about a large government. WWII Germany had a huge government.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> People have been saying that since the mid 1910s.
> 
> I’m not a fan of large, intrusive government either, but there’s nothing intrinsically communist about a large government. WWII Germany had a huge government.


Worked out for the Germans huh 🤦‍♂️


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> It wasnt like this untill the commi fucks took over


Do you mean since Biden defeated Trump and the democrats took over the Senate majority? Are you one of those that thinks the country was best it has ever been under Trump?

I'm a Republican and I liked some of what Trump did but I was completely turned off by how he acted after losing.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Humour me and define the word “communist” for me without quoting the dictionary.


my man stirring the pot again.  I like it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I just found out last night that I still have relatives living in Russia, so don't shoot me please!!!!


You're one of the commies! The world is over. Commies everywhere. God help us all. I'm gonna go spread some stories and fear now.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> bobby you cant explain shit to liberals ..They think they are intellectuals and the rest are dumb fucks..I just use violence


That will work for a while, till you run into someone tougher than you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

man, one pot stir by @Test_subject got this thread party on blast


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im done with anyone who cant see the democratic party are ushering communism into america..The sides are drawn your either here or there


Do you see everything as black and white?  I see a lot of arguments with stances of calling matters and opinions as absolutes when they are anything but absolute.
Life is full of gray areas.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> That will work for a while, till you run into someone tougher than you.





lifter6973 said:


> That will work for a while, till you run into someone tougher than you.


I’ve never met a tough liberal in my life


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Worked out for the Germans huh 🤦‍♂️


No it didn’t. But the Germans weren’t communist was the point.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> No it didn’t. But the Germans weren’t communist was the point.


They were socialists to me all the same shit neither one is good for America we were built differently and we were a power house now you have our country my parents snuck into going to shit out oil reserves being sent to China and india pharmaceutical companies and China buying our politicians it’s all fucked up


----------



## flenser (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> have u seen that cunt biden wanted to run our banks ..If thats not a commi im not a russian..


100%

The fifth measure in Marx's plan to bring about Communism was, "Centralization of credit in the hands of the state, by means of a national bank with State capital and an exclusive monopoly". I generally avoid saying something is Communist, because it elicits detail related objections. Instead, I say it's Marxist, meaning Marx would have approved. So Biden may have proposed a Communist banking system in 2021, but the US definitely established a Marxist banking system in 1913 called the Federal Reserve. The difference is in the details, but the impact on the monetary system is identical. The monopoly is there, but it's not as obvious.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Do you mean since Biden defeated Trump and the democrats took over the Senate majority? Are you one of those that thinks the country was best it has ever been under Trump?
> 
> I'm a Republican and I liked some of what Trump did but I was completely turned off by how he acted after losing.


You mean trump got robbed ?? Ya I’m sure 81 million voted for that bumbling fool


----------



## flenser (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> They were socialists to me all the same shit neither one is good for America we were built differently and we were a power house now you have our country my parents snuck into going to shit out oil reserves being sent to China and india pharmaceutical companies and China buying our politicians it’s all fucked up


The US was a power house because it didn't get its ass kicked and infrastructure destroyed in WWII like the rest of the world. But even then it was well on its way down the road to socialism.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> People have been saying that since the mid 1910s.
> 
> I’m not a fan of large, intrusive government either, but there’s nothing intrinsically communist about a large government. *WWII Germany had a huge government.*



Wait, you mean the National Socialist German Workers Party ??? There is a pretty slim difference between communism and socialism, that being that in communism, the government actually owns everything and in socialism, people are allowed to own stuff but the government tells everyone what they can do with it. 

Things like social security, government regulated healthcare (including medicare, medicaid, the VA system and of course, Obama Care), rent control, zoning, minimum wage, public education, income tax, these are all examples of socialist policies. It's not necessarily big government that promotes socialism, rather big government is a symptom, or indicator, of socialism. 

True socialism has never ended well. At best it removes incentives for hard work, depressing beneficial economic activity. Look at the former Soviet Union, Cuba, Venezuela, North Korea.  At worst, the government is forced to exert more control over the population as the economy crumbles, which is manifested in the form of political prisoners and death. Again, look at the former Soviet Union, Cuba, Venezuela, North Korea.

People may say both major parties are the same, but I disagree. While there are exceptions to the rule, in general the Democrats are much bigger advocates of socialist policies. Examples off the top of my head of socialists currently in national office in the US include Bernie Sanders (a self proclaimed "democratic socialist", which I believe is a redundant term),  Elizabeth Warren, Ed Markey, those four nut jobs called "the squad", Nancy Pelosi and many more. Yes it's true, Republicans also spend too much of our money. Far too much. But their initiatives are nothing compared to "the New Green Deal" or "Build Back Better."  

And overall, which party is pushing for vaccine mandates, and which states are handling Covid the best? There is a very big difference here.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 2, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Wait, you mean the National Socialist German Workers Party ??? There is a pretty slim difference between communism and socialism, that being that in communism, the government actually owns everything and in socialism, people are allowed to own stuff but the government tells everyone what they can do with it.
> 
> Things like social security, government regulated healthcare (including medicare, medicaid, the VA system and of course, Obama Care), rent control, zoning, minimum wage, public education, income tax, these are all examples of socialist policies. It's not necessarily big government that promotes socialism, rather big government is a symptom, or indicator, of socialism.
> 
> ...


Just because a party is called something doesn’t mean that’s how they operate.  The Nazi regime was essentially a huge example of crony capitalism.

Do you feel that the Democratic People’s Party of Korea is democratic and has free elections?

I can call myself Godzilla, but until I start crushing buildings and shooting lightning I’m not.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Just because a party is called something doesn’t mean that’s how they operate.  The Nazi regime was essentially a huge example of crony capitalism.
> 
> Do you feel that the Democratic People’s Party of Korea is democratic and has free elections?
> 
> I can call myself Godzilla, but until I start crushing buildings and shooting lightning I’m not.



I'm not saying you're engaged in this, but among liberals in the US there is a movement to deny that failed socialist countries were actually socialist. 

The NAZI party was strongly socialist, until somewhere during the war when they had transitioned to crony capitalization, as you say, out of necessity. When asked about this, Hitler talked about "socializing people" through controls on personal social and economic behavior. They had a lot of that. 

What have free elections got to do with it? Socialism is an economic system. It can be implemented by dictators or elected officials. Still, Hitler was elected in Germany. Chavez was elected in Venezuela. Germany, although still suffering from WW1, had a functioning economy. Venezuela and Cuba both had a strong economies before becoming socialist (one by election, the other by revolution). Elections stopped happening after socialism. You can't deny that Venezuela and Cuba are socialist countries. 

Can you name a single country in the past few hundred years that adopted a capitalist system yet kept political prisoners and/or killed a large segment of its population?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

You guys know what the elite call liberals .. useful idiots


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Saule Omarova - Cornell Law School
					






					www.lawschool.cornell.edu


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

That bitch is a Russian China hybrid


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2021)

Just like that, thread derailed by people who want to circle jerk party politics. Who cares that a guy got murdered... what's really important is that we all know that we're becoming a communist country... /sarcasm 🙄

I swear some of you guys get boners as hard as diamonds whenever you get an opportunity to inject politics into shit. FFS


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> You mean trump got robbed ?? Ya I’m sure 81 million voted for that bumbling fool


Lmao I didn’t wanna go there happy you did


----------



## flenser (Dec 2, 2021)

Kraken said:


> True socialism has never ended well.


Not for lack of trying, though!


----------



## GSgator (Dec 2, 2021)

Damn that was royally fucked up and there was no excuse for him to use  lethal force. IMO that was murder I can think of a handful of other none lethal ways to  apprehend  that guy.


----------



## flenser (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Just like that, thread derailed by people who want to circle jerk party politics. Who cares that a guy got murdered... what's really important is that we all know that we're becoming a communist country... /sarcasm 🙄
> 
> I swear some of you guys get boners as hard as diamonds whenever you get an opportunity to inject politics into shit. FFS


One murder vs. millions? Yeah, it's important.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Just like that, thread derailed by people who want to circle jerk party politics. Who cares that a guy got murdered... what's really important is that we all know that we're becoming a communist country... /sarcasm 🙄
> 
> I swear some of you guys get boners as hard as diamonds whenever you get an opportunity to inject politics into shit. FFS


The hate for anyone they think doesn't completely agree with them is just amazing. 

A lot of people like this are true pessimists that think the US is horrible and getting worse with the only way out being a violent revolution.

There is another way, if the US is so bad and getting worse, they could move to another country. 

 Me, I don't label and hate on individuals or groups of people just because they don't share all of my beliefs. No matter what, I am always glad that I was born in and reside in the US. I don't live under this constant umbrella that the sky is falling every day and lets get ready for devastation and war because it is inevitable. Give me a break.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Just like that, thread derailed by people who want to circle jerk party politics. Who cares that a guy got murdered... what's really important is that we all know that we're becoming a communist country... /sarcasm 🙄
> 
> I swear some of you guys get boners as hard as diamonds whenever you get an opportunity to inject politics into shit. FFS



Well to be fair, it was injected before I started.

And to the original topic, as an ex-cop, wow that was sure as shit not justified!


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2021)

flenser said:


> One murder vs. millions? Yeah, it's important.


In this specific thread? Are we going to fix the world governments in this thread? Give me a fucking break.

Just admit it, talking about politics gives you a boner. That's fine.. some people like tits and ass, others like politics. I get it.. you do you, get your freak on.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Just admit it, talking about politics gives you a boner. That's fine.. some people like tits and ass, others like politics. I get it.. you do you, get your freak on.


I like both!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> The hate for anyone they think doesn't completely agree with them is just amazing.
> 
> A lot of people like this are true pessimists that think the US is horrible and getting worse with the only way out being a violent revolution.
> 
> ...


It’s getting worse cause of liberals that are helping bring communism to America and don’t even realize it


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> It’s getting worse cause of liberals that are helping bring communism to America and don’t even realize it


but if this person that you call a liberal is not involved in government, how do they contribute?

You said yourself 81 million didn't vote for Biden so with that logic, your theory of 'naive liberals' helping bring communism to America holds no water.

BTW, if you claim Biden cheated to win then I'm going to use your logic and say Trump cheated in 2016 to win. I was surprised Trump won in 2016 but I said lets see what happens, I didn't cry and obsess over it for eternity.

I know many said 'not my president' etc. but some of you guys already beat them still crying about an election certified and backed by the courts, DOJ, HS, etc.. (with Trump appointees and Republican officials) and recounts more than a year after the fact. Do you also believe Trump will be reinstated and Biden etc.. will be arrested?  You believe the MyPillow guy?


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Good move putting the handcuffs on  after he shot him 9 times.  You don't want that handicapped shoplifter getting away.
> Also main reason not justified cuz he's white.


Why does someone always have to start that shit?

"Cuz he's white"

Big difference between this guy, moving away from cops in a wheelchair, and Jacob Blake in the process of stealing a car, kidnapping children and trying to stab a cop. 

Get over that bullshit already.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> but if this person that you call a liberal is not involved in government, how do they contribute?
> 
> You said yourself 81 million didn't vote for Biden so with that logic, your theory of 'naive liberals' helping bring communism to America holds no water.
> 
> ...


They vote for people like joe biden..save your smug attitude bro


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I wanted to say something.... but been biting my tongue because usually I get people up my ass, and suddenly I'm a liberal (as if it's an insult).
> 
> I don't believe anyone should be judged by their bad decisions in the past. Who you were yesterday is not a reflection of who you are today. The only exception I allow myself to this rule is pedophiles; I will always judge them.



I don't see how that makes you a liberal. 

If you've done your time and paid for your actions, them they shouldn't be held against you. 

Time served.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> but if this person that you call a liberal is not involved in government, how do they contribute?
> 
> You said yourself 81 million didn't vote for Biden so with that logic, your theory of 'naive liberals' helping bring communism to America holds no water.
> 
> ...


Joe biden voter lol Jesus man


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Atleast u biden voters don’t have to listen to any more tweets from the Orange man.. You got sleepy joe and kameltoe Harris .. you sold out your own Children and their children cause of your feelings .. good job


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Joe biden voter lol Jesus man


Definitely a liberal.

First guy to start the "he's white bullshit".

As if that had anything to do with it 
Then the "bad orange man" , police shooting not justified because the victim was white, not because he was in a wheelchair moving away.  Etc.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 2, 2021)

By the way, I don't see any reason that cop had to shoot that guy. 

Nobody was in eminent danger from that guy.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Why does someone always have to start that shit?
> 
> "Cuz he's white"
> 
> ...


OMG bro, that was a joke. Geez.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> The hate for anyone they think doesn't completely agree with them is just amazing.
> 
> A lot of people like this are true pessimists that think the US is horrible and getting worse with the only way out being a violent revolution.
> 
> ...


Really? Bullshit statement of the month. This got me upset people that think it’s so bad leave the country? Wtf any views besides what government is pushing with main steam media are banned and erased can’t speak your mind or opinion or you will be cancelled. 

Cities burned down for 2 years a kid uses self defense is a white supremesist. I don’t give a fuck you don’t share my views that use the be the beauty in America now forced vaccination but my body my choice for what ever else. Wake the fuck up bro and stop spewing stupidity. 

If anything people with conservative views don’t want violence they busy working supporting their families not out rioting and looting and cry about shit when they don’t get their way.

Obviously you don’t understand people want freedom of choice and be forced to take medical procedures being lied to by everyone giving out trillions of dollars fucking Up our economy. 

If your views ain’t freedom of choice wanting better for you and your family and want America to be prosperous maybe you get the fuck out the country.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> They vote for people like joe biden..save your smug attitude bro


Not being smug. They either voted for Biden or Biden cheated, which is it?


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 2, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> No it didn’t. But the Germans weren’t communist was the point.


That's true, in fact Hitler used to rail about the Russian communist presence. 

Germany was socialist. 

   But for arguments sake that's still government controlling all means of production. 

Notwithstanding the horrendous crimes against humanity and the unprecedented amount of human suffering communist and socialist states have caused historically.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Joe biden voter lol Jesus man


I know, a Republican that voted for Biden. You put us all in the non-Trumper group regardless of how we see ourselves, so let your hate flow, you don't bother me.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Definitely a liberal.
> 
> First guy to start the "he's white bullshit".
> 
> ...


Again, that was a joke. I am a Republican, Im just not a Trumper but that is the same difference to many. Look, I know I am a traditional conservative Republican.  What you think does not change that fact. I could give two shits about BLM and all that shit because it simply does not affect me.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Really? Bullshit statement of the month. This got me upset people that think it’s so bad leave the country? Wtf any views besides what government is pushing with main steam media are banned and erased can’t speak your mind or opinion or you will be cancelled.
> 
> Cities burned down for 2 years a kid uses self defense is a white supremesist. I don’t give a fuck you don’t share my views that use the be the beauty in America now forced vaccination but my body my choice for what ever else. Wake the fuck up bro and stop spewing stupidity.
> 
> ...


I said it was an option. It gets old hearing the same old shit about how the country is going to hell and lets get our guns and ready for war in the streets.
So since you are a big pro-choice guy, what about abortion?
Why do you say I spew stupidtity, because I don't agree with you? Name calling next?

I do get one frustration of yours because many of you have been banned from 'mainstream' platforms and most can only let out your views in forums like this.
I don't post about politics at all in my mainstream accounts.  There is no need.  I'm not tying my identity to politics when it comes to personal relationships with people I actually know.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Not being smug. They either voted for Biden or Biden cheated, which is it?


Considering the democrat party spent an entire year orchestrating, financing and promoting violence and civil unrest in most major cities.   Then democrat governor's changed voting laws at the last minute to set up a haphazard mail in voting system.  Who really knows what truthfully happened?

Let's be honest here.  The democrat party and BLM and antifa are one in the same.   
BLM took in 90 million dollars in donations during last summers riots and a large portion of that was used to democrat party politicians elected in the very places they've controlled for years. 

So is it possible they cheated?   Damn right. 
The lying, conniving, swindling and stealing they do in the wide open shows they'd do it in a heartbeat. 

Democrat party politicians and rich Hollywood celebrities cheered as American cities burned and a third of all American small business was destroyed.  
Amazon, Google and such made billions while their competition was destroyed.  Google gave BLM 12 million dollars in 2020.  Amazon gave them 6.  So go figure.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Again, that was a joke. I am a Republican, Im just not a Trumper but that is the same difference to many. Look, I know I am a traditional conservative Republican.  What you think does not change that fact. I could give two shits about BLM and all that shit because it simply does not affect me.


You're not a republican at all sir.  Definitely not a conservative 

Neither was George bush.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> You're not a TRUMPER at all sir.  Definitely not a TRUMPER


So you know me better than myself, lol.  You are funny.  
BTW, I fixed for you.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I said it was an option. It gets old hearing the same old shit about how the country is going to hell and lets get our guns and ready for war in the streets.
> So since you are a big pro-choice guy, what about abortion?
> Why do you say I spew stupidtity, because I don't agree with you. Name calling next?


You can’t deny it is going to shit fast as fuck. No matter your political views if your honest to your self the president is a retard he’s not running the country we are being forced to vaccinate our selves for $20 a shot when it costs about $1 to make we’re printing out money like it’s going out of style everything is inflating in price we allowed cities business and other things to go up in flames. 
We are incentivizing people not to work. They keep using covid to print more money on top of printing money. 

What good exit strategy to you see? You think Australia and Austria Canada so on are not test subjects to what’s gonna happen here? You can’t sit here and be shocked people are upset


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> You can’t deny it is going to shit fast as fuck. No matter your political views if your honest to your self the president is a retard he’s not running the country we are being forced to vaccinate our selves for $20 a shot when it costs about $1 to make we’re printing out money like it’s going out of style everything is inflating in price we allowed cities business and other things to go up in flames.
> We are incentivizing people not to work. They keep using covid to print more money on top of printing money.
> 
> What good exit strategy to you see? You think Australia and Austria Canada so on are not test subjects to what’s gonna happen here? You can’t sit here and be shocked people are upset


I don't disagree with you that things are pretty shitty right now.  I don't think it would have mattered who was President with our current situation and this Covid shit.
I also do not agree with mandates.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Guys, Im not trying to upset anyone so please do not be offended.  I actually agree with many of you on most topics.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

I


lifter6973 said:


> I don't disagree with you that things are pretty shitty right now.  I don't think it would have mattered who was President with our current situation and this Covid shit.
> I also do not agree with mandates.


In my opinion Trump had too many people he trusted that were against him even with his shitty attitude I actually liked he would of ran this as a business financially we would be way better off and there would be no mandates and the Afghanistan shit would went smoothly gas would be down and China would not be talking all this shit. 

I really think we would be way better off with Trump then we are now.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> So you know me better than myself, lol.  You are funny.
> BTW, I fixed for you.



I know exactly what you mean.  And what you are. 

I'm not a republican either. 

I'm 100% anti democrat party.    

I will oppose any candidate running with the democrat party all the way down to the city dog catcher. 

I'm not especially partial to the republican party either.  I find them gutless, eunuchs.   Most of them eventually come to the right conclusion in my opinion.  But only way too late to do anything useful and never for the right reasons.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I
> 
> In my opinion Trump had too many people he trusted that were against him even with his shitty attitude I actually liked he would of ran this as a business financially we would be way better off and there would be no mandates and the Afghanistan shit would went smoothly gas would be down and China would not be talking all this shit.
> 
> I really think we would be way better off with Trump then we are now.


nothing wrong with thinking that.
Ima bow out now
Apologies to all for my too many posts. I try not to get into this stuff.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 2, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  And what you are.
> 
> I'm not a republican either.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinions but dude, how can you know what I am?
Everything I type in this forum could be a lie.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I
> 
> In my opinion Trump had too many people he trusted that were against him even with his shitty attitude I actually liked he would of ran this as a business financially we would be way better off and there would be no mandates and the Afghanistan shit would went smoothly gas would be down and China would not be talking all this shit.
> 
> I really think we would be way better off with Trump then we are now.



Trump, in my opinion, was an easy guy to dislike. 

He's a braggart, a loudmouth and a bit of an asshole besides.   He's a damn new York fast talker and a con.  Im a southern man.  So we got a rub. 

But, I don't care about his personality.  I want him to work for this country.   I care what he does, not what he says. 

I can shut off mean tweets and shit. Because I don't care.  
I do care about the cost of groceries. I also care about protecting American liberty.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I respect your opinions but dude, how can you know what I am?
> Everything I type in this forum could be a lie.


 
I went back and read most of your posts so I knew who was talking to. 

You're opinions stay fairly consistent. 

We agree more than not.


----------



## flenser (Dec 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> In this specific thread? Are we going to fix the world governments in this thread? Give me a fucking break.
> 
> Just admit it, talking about politics gives you a boner. That's fine.. some people like tits and ass, others like politics. I get it.. you do you, get your freak on.


So what are you complaining about, off topic posts or me getting a boner? I know you're fond of talking about penises from numerous other (off topic) posts in other threads, but trust me, mine isn't that impressive : )


----------



## flenser (Dec 2, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  And what you are.
> 
> I'm not a republican either.
> 
> ...


I would have voted for Tulsi Gabbard, or I would have if I actually voted which I don't. No way the US would be playing hide the nuke with Russia had she been elected.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 2, 2021)

flenser said:


> I would have voted for Tulsi Gabbard, or I would have if I actually voted which I don't. No way the US would be playing hide the nuke with Russia had she been elected.


I liked her a lot she would of had my vote over Trump as well. 

Her Rogan episode was really good felt she had really good intentions for the country and she put Kamala in her place quick as fuck. 

But obviously she was not gonna play ball with the agenda and got tossed aside.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I know, a Republican that voted for Biden. You put us all in the non-Trumper group regardless of how we see ourselves, so let your hate flow, you don't bother me.


Your not a republican.. your like mit Romney .. u should be a liberal your already there . I’m not a republican either . I’m just a trump fan


----------



## Kraken (Dec 2, 2021)

flenser said:


> I would have voted for Tulsi Gabbard, or I would have if I actually voted which I don't. No way the US would be playing hide the nuke with Russia had she been elected.


I love Tulsi, and really want a blow job from her!


----------



## flenser (Dec 2, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I love Tulsi, and really want a blow job from her!


If that had been on her agenda, even Biden would have voted for her : )


----------



## Kraken (Dec 2, 2021)

flenser said:


> If that had been on her agenda, even Biden would have voted for her : )


Kamala probably wants to give Biden a BJ. Give him a heart attack and she steps into the big job. ;-)


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 3, 2021)

flenser said:


> I would have voted for Tulsi Gabbard, or I would have if I actually voted which I don't. No way the US would be playing hide the nuke with Russia had she been elected.





Bobbyloads said:


> I liked her a lot she would of had my vote over Trump as well.
> 
> Her Rogan episode was really good felt she had really good intentions for the country and she put Kamala in her place quick as fuck.
> 
> But obviously she was not gonna play ball with the agenda and got tossed aside.





Kraken said:


> I love Tulsi, and really want a blow job from her!



The democrat party, quite clearly, rigged it's own primary against Tulsi gabbard and Bernie Sanders.  And to a lesser extent : Andrew yang.   All to get joe Biden elected. 

The democrat party, promoted , sponsored and endorsed the worst political violence in over 50 years.  To get joe biden elected. 

The democrat party, changed voting laws in midnight, un-recorded and transperant sessions in a dozen states or so to game a mail in ballot system to get joe biden elected. 

The democrat party has already passed trillions of dollars and is trying to pass trillions more in additional spending to expand government powers and reach, IS WHY THEY GOT JOE BIDEN ELECTED. 

I also really liked Tulsi gabbard.  
For the same reason I supported Donald Trump.  They were both outsiders to the establishment.  

Wake up assholes.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 3, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> The democrat party, quite clearly, rigged it's own primary against Tulsi gabbard and Bernie Sanders.  And to a lesser extent : Andrew yang.   All to get joe Biden elected.
> 
> The democrat party, promoted , sponsored and endorsed the worst political violence in over 50 years.  To get joe biden elected.
> 
> ...


Bro, who are you talking to? I agree with all that. Did you read my posts?


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 3, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Bro, who are you talking to? I agree with all that. Did you read my posts?



No sir, it's just simple observation any objective person can make if they choose to look, and think logically. 

When Kamala Harris, met with Jakob Blake and his family, all doe eyed and teary calling him a hero and the police evil racists for not allowing him to escape a warrant for sexual assault while stealing a car and kidnapping two children, she knew what she was doing. 

When joe Biden condemned the police and blamed "racist white cops" for preventing Blake from leaving, he knew what he was doing.  

The people who handle those democrat party politicians are well aware of how they craft those statements and actions they scripted for the politicians. 

They wanted political violence.  And they got it.    

All the democrat party propoganda networks helped push the lie.  

Then something like 80 million mail in ballots, all perpetuated by democrat party governors basically nullified the election.    It's such a convoluted mess, nobody knows what really happened. 

The republican party is asleep on the job right now.  That have to oppose all of this openly.  Where are they?   Hiding like the cowards they are.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 3, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> No sir, it's just simple observation any objective person can make if they choose to look, and think logically.
> 
> When Kamala Harris, met with Jakob Blake and his family, all doe eyed and teary calling him a hero and the police evil racists for not allowing him to escape a warrant for sexual assault while stealing a car and kidnapping two children, she knew what she was doing.
> 
> ...


As I said, I agree with all this. But calling us all assholes is an unneeded escalation, to say the least.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 3, 2021)

Kraken said:


> As I said, I agree with all this. But calling us all assholes is an unneeded escalation, to say the least.



I agree it might've been a bit harsh. 

My frustration was actually with @lifter6973     and the whole debate of being incapable to discuss any viable policies, but he just "don't like trump".

So now we've got what we've got. 

Hell, to be honest I don't like trump.  And refused to debate the guys character because I don't see it as important, but I do see policies as important. 
He doesn't talk policies, just character.   And let's face it, joe biden is about as sleazy as they come.   His family got all sorts of lucrative contracts and his son sat on on foreign boards for obscene amount of pay.  Etc.  

But he just "don't like trump".   

Everyone is entitled to their opinions of course. But some are just hard to comprehend.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 3, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I agree it might've been a bit harsh.
> 
> My frustration was actually with @lifter6973     and the whole debate of being incapable to discuss any viable policies, but he just "don't like trump".
> 
> ...


ugh, I just dont like Trump was never my argument.

I said I am not a liberal when people were calling me that.  I am a Republican but not a Trumper.

You don't have to be a Trumper to be a Republican. In fact, Trump is the least Republican acting President I can remember until he convinced conspiracy goons in the legislature to back up his lies for fear of losing the older redneck base that is easily conned by con artists.

All you see now is nonsense from the Boeberts, MTG, the anime guy, Gaetz etc to draw attention to themselves. Desperate and pathetic. Ill take Romney, Cheney, Kinzinger and any other rational, sensible Republican over those attention whore idiots that spew stupidity constantly.

As for Biden, I never said what I thought about him. I think any politician that gets to that level is corrupt and does not give two shits about the average Joe, no pun intended.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 3, 2021)

Guess who was invited to Trump’s wedding?

The only one that Trump serves is himself.  He has been a conman for his whole life.  The Republican Party is just a tool for Trump to get ahead.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 3, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 15841
> 
> Guess who was invited to Trump’s wedding?
> 
> The only one that Trump serves is himself.  He has been a conman for his whole life.  The Republican Party is just a tool for Trump to get ahead.


Exactly.  Interesting how those who get conned by him think he is great because he is not a true politician. Like I said, most politicians lie and are corrupt especially at high levels.
The problem is Trump lies more than most politicians and the sad thing is he even lies about petty things that easily proved to be lies yet he is still able to con people.


----------



## flenser (Dec 3, 2021)

Trump was a ringer. The Dems literally staged a rebellion on his watch and he did absolutely nothing to stop it. The Left rubes got someone they could truly hate, and the Right rubes got someone they believed was on their side. IMO it was the greatest political coup in US history.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2021)

flenser said:


> Trump was a ringer. The Dems literally staged a rebellion on his watch and he did absolutely nothing to stop it. The Left rubes got someone they could truly hate, and the Right rubes got someone they believed was on their side. IMO it was the greatest political coup in US history.


Don’t think for a second I don’t know both parties are run by the same devil worshipping kid fuckers


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> ugh, I just dont like Trump was never my argument.
> 
> I said I am not a liberal when people were calling me that.  I am a Republican but not a Trumper.
> 
> ...



In other words, you support the status quo that actually represents both entrenched sides of the ruling class.  The same people who promoted, instigated and financed the political violence that destroyed a third of small businesses and decimated the middle classes. 

Congratulations.


Test_subject said:


> View attachment 15841
> 
> Guess who was invited to Trump’s wedding?
> 
> The only one that Trump serves is himself.  He has been a conman for his whole life.  The Republican Party is just a tool for Trump to get ahead.



Bill Clinton, like most democrat politicians also was very good associates with Jeffery Epstein. 
So why don't you post those pictures?  





lifter6973 said:


> Exactly.  Interesting how those who get conned by him think he is great because he is not a true politician. Like I said, most politicians lie and are corrupt especially at high levels.
> The problem is Trump lies more than most politicians and the sad thing is he even lies about petty things that easily proved to be lies yet he is still able to con people.



Barack Obama conned people as well. 
He convinced most Americans he was something different.  But he was the status quo.  Just like mitt Romney, Cheney and kindinger. 
So we all know what you are.   
Why pretend to be something else?


----------



## TODAY (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm gonna start a thread about lawn furniture or something just to see how quickly y'all turn it into a dumping ground for political rants and conspiracy theories.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 4, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I'm gonna start a thread about lawn furniture or something just to see how quickly y'all turn it into a dumping ground for political rants and conspiracy theories.


dont get me started on those pink flamingos


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I'm gonna start a thread about lawn furniture or something just to see how quickly y'all turn it into a dumping ground for political rants and conspiracy theories.


Go right ahead. 
Because people like you called "vaccine mandates" and "election fraud"   "conspiracy theories" just a few months ago.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Go right ahead.
> Because people like you called "vaccine mandates" and "election fraud"   "conspiracy theories" just a few months ago.


People like me?

I'm just looking for a good chaise lounge, my dude.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 4, 2021)

shackleford said:


> dont get me started on those pink flamingos


Pink flamingos are emblematic of the ongoing pussification of American and should all be burned.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

TODAY said:


> People like me?
> 
> I'm just looking for a good chaise lounge, my dude.


Cool.  
I get it. 
And I used to hate to talk politics.  Until I realized that without talking about it openly with other people.  Most of us miss the bigger picture. 

Perspective is a good thing.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Bill Clinton, like most democrat politicians also was very good associates with Jeffery Epstein.
> So why don't you post those pictures?


Two reasons:

1) The conversation isn’t about Bill Clinton or Epstein, so why would I post pictures of the two of them?  The point was that Trump’s friends and political beliefs change as they suit him.  He has zero morals and will do whatever will benefit him and only what will benefit him.

2) Trump and Epstein were buddies as well.   Epstein’s pilot testified that Trump had flown on Epstein’s plane to his island many times.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Two reasons:
> 
> 1) The conversation isn’t about Bill Clinton or Epstein, so why would I post pictures of the two of them?  The point was that Trump’s friends and political beliefs change as they suit him.  He has zero morals and will do whatever will benefit him and only him.
> 
> 2) Trump and Epstein were buddies as well.   Epstein’s pilot testified that Trump had flown on Epstein’s plane to his island many times.


Where is the article of the pilot testifying Trump flew to the island many times? From my understanding a victim testified and said she met trump 1 time and nothing illegal happened. Also Trump kicked Epstein out a party for hitting on a guests underage daughter. 

Also Trump made it well known he ran under the republican flag cause they knew he had no chance under the Democrat one and everyone knows Trump is more democrat then republican but it ended up being I guess so many of us are labeled republican not by choice but got tagged that way cause of all the craziness you love America your republican I guess now a days


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I'm gonna start a thread about lawn furniture or something just to see how quickly y'all turn it into a dumping ground for political rants and conspiracy theories.


They come from China I know this I work in logistics …. China is communist, communism is bad America is becoming communist 

bam there you go few sentences I win lol


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Where is the article of the pilot testifying Trump flew to the island many times? From my understanding a victim testified and said she met trump 1 time and nothing illegal happened. Also Trump kicked Epstein out a party for hitting on a guests underage daughter.
> 
> Also Trump made it well known he ran under the republican flag cause they knew he had no chance under the Democrat one and everyone knows Trump is more democrat then republican but it ended up being I guess so many of us are labeled republican not by choice but got tagged that way cause of all the craziness you love America your republican I guess now a days


Here you go. I purposely picked Breitbart  as a source so you couldn’t attack the source’s credibility rather than the content. 


```
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2021/11/30/jeffrey-epsteins-former-pilot-testifies-clinton-trump-flew-aboard-epsteins-private-plane/
```


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> In other words, you support the status quo that actually represents both entrenched sides of the ruling class.  The same people who promoted, instigated and financed the political violence that destroyed a third of small businesses and decimated the middle classes.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> ...


Why do you keep trying to label me? I'm not trying to label you.
I know what I am. You can keep guessing but so far you have been dead wrong.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Here you go. I purposely picked. Breitbart so you couldn’t attack the source.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I’m not like that unless you send me some bullshit i take everything into consideration that’s  factual and if he was there many times and did illegal shit I’m sure it will be the first shit they release and if he is guilty of pedo shit he needs to be locked up but in my opinion I don’t think they will have anything just using this to fuck him up from trying to get re-elected 

There are some sketchy at best names on that list though I have to say


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m not like that unless you send me some bullshit i take everything into consideration that’s  factual and if he was there many times and did illegal shit I’m sure it will be the first shit they release and if he is guilty of pedo shit he needs to be locked up but in my opinion I don’t think they will have anything just using this to fuck him up from trying to get re-elected
> 
> There are some sketchy at best names on that list though I have to say


That's actually a refreshing response.  Too often I hear well, nothing mainstream is credible except FOX of course when it suits the argument.

Only real acceptable sources are OAN, NewsMax, Breitbart, Mike Lindell, extreme right websites like Project Veritas, extreme right TikTok posts, extreme right YouTube posts and any word uttered from Orange God's mouth.

It's good to see you have an open mind.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m not like that unless you send me some bullshit i take everything into consideration that’s  factual and if he was there many times and did illegal shit I’m sure it will be the first shit they release and if he is guilty of pedo shit he needs to be locked up but in my opinion I don’t think they will have anything just using this to fuck him up from trying to get re-elected
> 
> There are some sketchy at best names on that list though I have to say


I can respect that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> That's actually a refreshing response.  Too often I hear well, nothing mainstream is credible except FOX of course when it suits the argument.
> 
> Only real acceptable sources are OAN, NewsMax, Breitbart, Mike Lindell, extreme right websites like Project Veritas, extreme right TikTok posts, extreme right YouTube posts and any word uttered from Orange God's mouth.
> 
> It's good to see you have an open mind.


Listen when Trump ran against Hilary I didn’t vote but if I was going to would be Trump we all know her history it’s straight evil at best. 

Trump vs Biden I really don’t understand how he won or how anyone voted for him in my opinion he straight hid the whole election and clearly is not fit to be president. It was a clear sign it was all set up when Tulsi got cock blocked she was the clear person to run and would of won and would of had my vote . I actually voted last election. 

Right now I really would love to see Trump/desantis combo won’t happen but if they put aside difference that would be 12 years of recovery for our economy cause desantis could do 2 terms after. Don’t care he’s republican what he’s doing is great in Florida and America needs to follow what he’s doing. 

I’m not republican or democrat never even cared about politics but what I am is being good at knowing  bullshit and scamery when I see it and what’s happening right now is some serious fucked up shit that’s out in the open and people still refusing to see it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 4, 2021)

I could have sworn the title of this thread had nothing to do with politics.  I must be missing something.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Two reasons:
> 
> 1) The conversation isn’t about Bill Clinton or Epstein, so why would I post pictures of the two of them?  The point was that Trump’s friends and political beliefs change as they suit him.  He has zero morals and will do whatever will benefit him and only what will benefit him.
> 
> 2) Trump and Epstein were buddies as well.   Epstein’s pilot testified that Trump had flown on Epstein’s plane to his island many times.



Most of Washington DC,  Hollywood and silicon Valley were buddies with epstien.     And almost all wealthy elites only do what benefits them.  But like anyone else, I'm honest about what benefits me, amd I don't care about Donald Trumps personality in the least.   Only his policies 

For the record,  I'm not saying I believe it or not about trump being on epsitens Island.   "Epstiens pilot testified" and yet none his flight logs actually show it.   So it could very well be a lie, just like "Russian collusion" "high school kkk memebers"  "scotus judge gang rapist" and the multitude of other lies the mainstream media has peddled the past five years. 

I  don't see your point.   You post a picture as evidence of what exactly?    What's your point in the matter?   Because it doesn't look to me like you really have one. And you just interjected yourself in the conversation for no other reason than to take  a meaningless potshot at the "bad orange man".

I've already made it perfectly clear, I'm not going to Debate or defend the man's personality.   Only his policies.   That's all that really matters if you refrain from hysterics and emotions


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Why do you keep trying to label me? I'm not trying to label you.
> I know what I am. You can keep guessing but so far you have been dead wrong.



What now your backpeddling?  
Ive used your own words to describe your position,  and you say "don't define me, you don't know me"

Are you going to tell us next you define yourself as king Kong except the transgender version that identifies as a conservative giant lizard......because....you say so right now?

Sheeeeeiiit man.  Just own it.   You'r a liberal .

You know, me and @Test_subject have literally debated shit for years and most of time we disagree.    But I respect him because he's straight up left leaning and doesn't deny it at all.     We've had some interesting debates before.  It's much more productive when you hold a position and own it, than try to wriggle back and forth.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Most of Washington DC,  Hollywood and silicon Valley were buddies with epstien.     And almost all wealthy elites only do what benefits them.  But like anyone else, I'm honest about what benefits me, amd I don't care about Donald Trumps personality in the least.   Only his policies
> 
> For the record,  I'm not saying I believe it or not about trump being on epsitens Island.   "Epstiens pilot testified" and yet none his flight logs actually show it.   So it could very well be a lie, just like "Russian collusion" "high school kkk memebers"  "scotus judge gang rapist" and the multitude of other lies the mainstream media has peddled the past five years.
> 
> ...


My point was that it’s all interconnected. People say “Trump is an outsider, that’s why I voted for him.”  No he isn’t. He’s connected to all the same people that other politicians are.  He’s no different. He “drained the swamp” and then filled it with sewage that was loyal to him.  

His whole “lock her up” fiasco was nothing more than a bald-faced scam to rile up his less intelligent supporters. He never had any intentions of actually doing it. Hell, the day that he became president he dropped the matter and said that it wasn’t a priority.

His whole administration was scam after scam after scam. Nepotism, corruption, lack of transparency… how, exactly, was he “different”?


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> My point was that it’s all interconnected. People say “Trump is an outsider, that’s why I voted for him.”  No he isn’t. He’s connected to all the same people that other politicians are.  He’s no different. He “drained the swamp” and then filled it with sewage that was loyal to him.
> 
> His whole “lock her up” fiasco was nothing more than a bald-faced scam to rile up his less intelligent supporters. He never had any intentions of actually doing it. Hell, the day that he became president he dropped the matter and said that it wasn’t a priority.
> 
> His whole administration was scam after scam after scam. Nepotism, corruption, lack of transparency… how, exactly, was he “different”?




The irony in your explanation is so sad it's not even funny.  

As a left leaning man, you have to appreciate that irony yourself.   You've got the people howling for change the loudest, the progressive left, working the hardest to support the status quo.  

Everything you claim is wrong with trump,  once again is about his personality,  which by your description is very similar to joe biden "Nepotism, corruption, lack of transparency… how, exactly, was he “different”?    Sound like joe biden doesn't it?

But I'm not going to Debate Donald Trump's personality.   I don't know why I have to keep saying that.   I will Debate his policies.  

You didn't like who trump replaced the swamp with,  I get it.  But he did route out alot of entrenched burocratas.   I liked his economic policies and trade deals.  I liked his stance of neutrality on organized labor.   I could go on and on.   But I refuse to Debate his personality with you.    Amd that's literally all you talk about.    I don't care for some parts of his personality either.   But that's irrelevant to me. 

Now we've got joe biden "building (the swamp) back bigger.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> My point was that it’s all interconnected. People say “Trump is an outsider, that’s why I voted for him.”  No he isn’t. He’s connected to all the same people that other politicians are.  He’s no different. He “drained the swamp” and then filled it with sewage that was loyal to him.
> 
> His whole “lock her up” fiasco was nothing more than a bald-faced scam to rile up his less intelligent supporters. He never had any intentions of actually doing it. Hell, the day that he became president he dropped the matter and said that it wasn’t a priority.
> 
> His whole administration was scam after scam after scam. Nepotism, corruption, lack of transparency… how, exactly, was he “different”?


Bro you have to be honest here Trump tried he got blocked with every attempt. He tried launching investigations they didn’t do them they lied to him about number of soldiers in Afghanistan the “Russia” shit almost whole term he fought. Everyone around him that could of done shit was working for who’s running shit now. 

Trump tried just was not allowed to do anything. Now if he fired everyone and put in people that would do shit more would get done. Simple amount of shit they threw at him non stop even after he left office tells me he was no part of the corrupt system.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> The irony in your explanation is so sad it's not even funny.
> 
> As a left leaning man, you have to appreciate that irony yourself.   You've got the people howling for change the loudest, the progressive left, working the hardest to support the status quo.


Where is the irony?  

I don’t support the democrats, either. I don’t like Joe Biden.  I’ve made both of those things quite clear in the past. The Democrats aren’t even a leftist party. They’re a slightly right of centre pro-corporate party.  

I’m not a leftist in the sense that you’re thinking.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Bro you have to be honest here Trump tried he got blocked with every attempt. He tried launching investigations they didn’t do them they lied to him about number of soldiers in Afghanistan the “Russia” shit almost whole term he fought. Everyone around him that could of done shit was working for who’s running shit now.
> 
> Trump tried just was not allowed to do anything. Now if he fired everyone and put in people that would do shit more would get done. Simple amount of shit they threw at him non stop even after he left office tells me he was no part of the corrupt system.




That's just simple logic isn't it?

If trump eas "one of them" then why in the fuck have they pulled out every stop, violated every rule and lied about everything they could to ruin the guy if he was "one of them" ?    

That shit makes no sense to a logically thinking person.  

What the actions showed, was clearly an entrenched buerocracy pulled out all the stops to remove an interloper from thier table.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Bro you have to be honest here Trump tried he got blocked with every attempt. He tried launching investigations they didn’t do them they lied to him about number of soldiers in Afghanistan the “Russia” shit almost whole term he fought. Everyone around him that could of done shit was working for who’s running shit now.
> 
> Trump tried just was not allowed to do anything. Now if he fired everyone and put in people that would do shit more would get done. Simple amount of shit they threw at him non stop even after he left office tells me he was no part of the corrupt system.


The same thing happened with Obama (who I also wasn’t a fan of).   Republicans did everything in their power to block, filibuster and get in the way of everything that he did. That’s politics, unfortunately.  Trump was not special in that regard.

I don’t think the parties have worked together on anything since they decided with bipartisan support to blow up Iraq because some Saudis destroyed the Trade Center.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> The same thing happened with Obama (who I also wasn’t a fan of).   Republicans did everything in their power to block, filibuster and get in the way of everything that he did. That’s politics, unfortunately.  Trump was not special in that regard.
> 
> I don’t think the parties have worked together on anything since they decided with bipartisan support to blow up Iraq because some Saudis destroyed the Trade Center.


Nothing even close what happened to Trump happens to Obama at all Obama commented the biggest scam in the bail out in history until Biden just topped him 

Trump I’m not talking about getting blocked on passing shit I’m talking about them not doing any investigations into Hilary hunter laptop lying about Afghanistan making up Russian scandal which is proven false as fuck and I’m sure if I think i can come up with more shit. 

Obama was hand picked by the deep state they knew what they were doing I fell for that shit when he first came out until I learned what he was really doing 

By the way Trump 0 wars Biden second  day in office troops enter Syria 

Afghanistan was a fucking joke


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> The same thing happened with Obama (who I also wasn’t a fan of).   Republicans did everything in their power to block, filibuster and get in the way of everything that he did. That’s politics, unfortunately.  Trump was not special in that regard.
> 
> I don’t think the parties have worked together on anything since they decided with bipartisan support to blow up Iraq because some Saudis destroyed the Trade Center.




The biggest difference there was that the American press relentlessly fawned amd doted over Obama.  Grafting him onto anything good that happened and separating him from the bad.    Obama ran as something different,  but was actually very pro establishment.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> The biggest difference there was that the American press relentlessly fawned amd doted over Obama.  Grafting him onto anything good that happened and separating him from the bad.    Obama ran as something different,  but was actually very pro establishment.


All of them are pro-establishment. You don’t get to that position without lots of establishment money to back you.

Look at Bernie Sanders. He gets fucked by his own party every convention because, while he has popular support, he doesn’t have the support that really counts: corporate money.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> All of them are pro-establishment. You don’t get to that position without lots of establishment money to back you.
> 
> Look at Bernie Sanders. He gets fucked by his own party every convention because, while he has popular support, he doesn’t have the support that really counts: corporate money.


How much corporate money Trump get? They wouldent touch him with a 10 ft pole 

Dude didn’t need to be president he is rich as fuck and no matter that anyone says he put America first he fought against China made them his bitch he was feared and respected by other countries took us out all these stupid ass agreements which were a waste of money opportunity zones for African Americans which was a great thing to help people come up gave 10 year funding to African American colleges taxed the fuck out the Chinese and made them buy our crops economy was fucking amazing after just a year of being in office it sky rocketed once all his implemented shit started working 

There is no comparison between these 2 presidents he ran it like a business like it should be run


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> How much corporate money Trump get? They wouldent touch him with a 10 ft pole


In short?  A lot. 


```
https://www.opensecrets.org/pres16/candidate?id=N00023864
```


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> In short?  A lot.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Dude go look how much more money Biden’s campaign had from Corps and In general


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Dude go look how much more money Biden’s campaign had from Corps and In general


I don’t disagree. Although the numbers that I linked are for 2016 not 2020.  His 2020 donations were much, much higher.

But to pretend like Trump didn’t have broad support from corporate America and several super PACs is disingenuous.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

2016 maybe a bit more 2020 you see what happened to Goya? Lol backfired cause they ended up getting much support from the public they tried to crucify them. 

Biden got Corp money from all the shady characters we can 

We could sit here and debate trumps character and shit bit of we honestly look at it whats less corrupt and what’s better for the country there is a no argument. Trump was the better candidate last 2 elections and what’s happening now is pure fucked up


----------



## Send0 (Dec 4, 2021)

Just a reminder to all the circle jerkers on what this thread is actually about... a guy got killed, who cares about Trump or Obama. 

If you want to be talking politics, then local politics would be far more relevant..  since these are the policies that the police work under.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

lets build him a statue too


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> 2016 maybe a bit more 2020 you see what happened to Goya? Lol backfired cause they ended up getting much support from the public they tried to crucify them.
> 
> Biden got Corp money from all the shady characters we can
> 
> We could sit here and debate trumps character and shit bit of we honestly look at it whats less corrupt and what’s better for the country there is a no argument. Trump was the better candidate last 2 elections and what’s happening now is pure fucked up


thats cause biden looks like a corps ...Everytime i see him i just wanna say "can i get you a coffin joe"


----------



## ftf (Dec 4, 2021)

Why isn't there ever a good candidate that we can support wholeheartedly?
It's all a show to distract us from something.


----------



## ftf (Dec 4, 2021)

In my opinion, yes. He was in a situation where he had to shoot BUT, he put himself in that situation.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 4, 2021)

He's white... this won't stay in the news long.  If he was black, they would riot.  It's ok to shoot a white guy in a wheelchair


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

ftf said:


> Why isn't there ever a good candidate that we can support wholeheartedly?
> It's all a show to distract us from something.


yes it is..We really have no say or freedoms when it comes to voting both parties are working together but making it look like they hate each other..Its called divide and conquer


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

and now since we dont even have the freedom to say what goes into our own bodies we have no freedom at all


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 4, 2021)

eazy said:


> The first time I watched it I wondered why they couldn't push him over or throw a 2x4 in front of the wheels.


Or a banana peel, get all all spinning around prolly be better than a 2x4


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 4, 2021)

The cop could say... He was armed with a knife.  He was in device that could have allowed him to outrun the cops.. some of these wheelchairs go 13 MPH.   This guy could have went around stabbing a lot of people and able to outrun them. 

He was armed with a deadly weapon, and made a threat.  He also took a gun off a cop before and tried to kill a cop.    Maybe if the first cop would have shot him years ago, he would not have been doing the same thing a second time?

How did the cop even know he was really disabled.  He could have been a fully abled body person using a wheelchair as a cover to shoplift.  Many people who use wheelchairs, can walk, they use it for comfort.  So for all this cop knew, that guy could have jumped out of that wheelchair and stabbed him.

Moral of the story.. don't think because you are in a wheelchair, you can get away with attempted murder.


----------



## eazy (Dec 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Or a banana peel, get all all spinning around prolly be better than a 2x4


What I should have said was get the spike strip.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Well they wrote 4 year veteran smh 4 year at any job you have a lot of learning to do still
> 
> 💯 not justified straight murdered dude lol he was in a wheel chair with a knife tip him over tie up his when chair break the wheel tase him I mean anything but shoot him 10 times 🤦‍♂️ some crazy handicap man that obviously has mental issues don’t make cops look good at all as a civilian I would of handled this situation better


Lasso Lou over here lol


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Well they wrote 4 year veteran smh 4 year at any job you have a lot of learning to do still
> 
> 💯 not justified straight murdered dude lol he was in a wheel chair with a knife tip him over tie up his when chair break the wheel tase him I mean anything but shoot him 10 times 🤦‍♂️ some crazy handicap man that obviously has mental issues don’t make cops look good at all as a civilian I would of handled this situation better


Please Don’t lump us all in that group… I know many cops myself in included who know our tactics and use of force/de escalation down like a champ… not trying to be arrogant but we’re not all like that. Many of us train outside the minimum

But the public is gonna see this as the everyday thing and the normal cop but he’s not. It is what it is. Bad cop represent all cops


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Or a banana peel, get all all spinning around prolly be better than a 2x4


*Queue Mario Cart banana noise*


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Please Don’t lump us all in that group… I know many cops myself in included who know our tactics and use of force/de escalation down like a champ… not trying to be arrogant but we’re not all like that. Many of us train outside the minimum
> 
> But the public is gonna see this as the everyday thing and the normal cop but he’s not. It is what it is. Bad cop represent all cops


100%. And the good cops need to speak out against the bad ones to make their presence known to the general public.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> 100%. And the good cops need to speak out against the bad ones to make their presence known to the general public.Nobody fucking respects us anyway… this isn’t the civil war good cops vs bad cops there’s not like republicans and democrats type thing.


Didn’t the Cheif of his agency do that? We are doing it. We are fucked no matter what 
But it’s ok I know what the law enforcement community does and represents we don’t need the public to validate us I sure don’t. Anybody can talk shit all they want I know what I’ve done and what I’ll do. Who do they always call when they need help anyway….


----------



## RISE (Dec 4, 2021)

ftf said:


> Why isn't there ever a good candidate that we can support wholeheartedly?
> It's all a show to distract us from something.


Desantis/Gabbard 2024


----------



## eazy (Dec 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> myself in included who know our tactics and use of force/de escalation


I hoped you'd come in here.

What would you have done?


----------



## ftf (Dec 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Didn’t the Cheif of his agency do that? We are doing it. We are fucked no matter what
> But it’s ok I know what the law enforcement community does and represents we don’t need the public to validate us I sure don’t. Anybody can talk shit all they want I know what I’ve done and what I’ll do. Who do they always call when they need help anyway….


That would be perfect if the cops only came when they were called and not where they weren't invited. In Portland they don't show up at all. Protect those who ask for it. Investigate crime when you are called. Leave the rest alone.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> In short?  A lot.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


And how much corporate money did Joe Biden get? 
Hint: he set a record.

You're also being somewhat disengenuinous in your implications that all corporate interests are in the same side, with the same interests.  As they clearly are not.

Just like citizens, various corporations and businesses have opposing views to each other.  

Your suggestions that "they're all on the same side" is not exactly accurate.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> The cop could say... He was armed with a knife.  He was in device that could have allowed him to outrun the cops.. some of these wheelchairs go 13 MPH.   This guy could have went around stabbing a lot of people and able to outrun them.
> 
> He was armed with a deadly weapon, and made a threat.  He also took a gun off a cop before and tried to kill a cop.    Maybe if the first cop would have shot him years ago, he would not have been doing the same thing a second time?
> 
> ...


I'll tell you what, any cop that gets outrun by a guy in a wheelchair ought to consider a career change.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

I didnt even hear about this shooting or saw it..At this point im thinking its being done on purpose now to defund cops


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

you gotta be a real evil entity to try and convince people they would be safer without cops..Thats your democratic radical left cunts


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

and i do mean cunts..Has anyone seen what they call the squad lol...My god man


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> And how much corporate money did Joe Biden get?
> Hint: he set a record.
> 
> You're also being somewhat disengenuinous in your implications that all corporate interests are in the same side, with the same interests.  As they clearly are not.
> ...


I never said that, though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I never said that, though.


you both should fight it out


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

The point being here is that this shooting holds no political value to the democrat party.   So it received little media attention. 

The media, the democrat party are demons who told lies to promote violence in the case of Jacob Blake.  Because violence and chaos increased their power.  

This shooting, by police doesn't fit the narrative.  So it's of no value to the democrat party and it's propoganda networks.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I never said that, though.


"My point was that it’s all interconnected. People say “Trump is an outsider, that’s why I voted for him.” No he isn’t. He’s connected to all the same people that other politicians are. He’s no different"- @Test_subject 

Maybe I misunderstood your statement above. 
I took it to mean that Trump was supported by all the same billionaire donors and corporate interests joe Biden was.  And that's clearly not true. 

Maybe you meant it's two sides of the same coin?

I don't know. 
Sorry if I misunderstood your statement.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

trump is an elite just like the rest of the kiddie fuckers..I just think hes a funny one


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 4, 2021)

ftf said:


> That would be perfect if the cops only came when they were called and not where they weren't invited. In Portland they don't show up at all. Protect those who ask for it. Investigate crime when you are called. Leave the rest alone.


That’s stupid bro. Know how much shit I’ve rolled up on that woulda never been called in at least till the next day…. Stay in your lane 
Such a beta male


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 4, 2021)

eazy said:


> I hoped you'd come in here.
> 
> What would you have done?


Nah I’m Dipping out this thread. lol leave it to y’all experts 
Half of y’all here would shoot the first person who raised their voice at you. Bad idea to even go in this thread.


----------



## eazy (Dec 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Nah I’m Dipping out this thread. lol leave it to y’all experts
> Half of y’all here would shoot the first person who raised their voice at you. Bad idea to even go in this thread.


Bummer. The only actual leo I could ask.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> What now your backpeddling?
> Ive used your own words to describe your position,  and you say "don't define me, you don't know me"
> 
> Are you going to tell us next you define yourself as king Kong except the transgender version that identifies as a conservative giant lizard......because....you say so right now?
> ...


I'm not trying to do anything. I really don't care what you think. It's amusing though to see how you think you know me. It makes you look like a fool, not me.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> "My point was that it’s all interconnected. People say “Trump is an outsider, that’s why I voted for him.” No he isn’t. He’s connected to all the same people that other politicians are. He’s no different"- @Test_subject
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood your statement above.
> I took it to mean that Trump was supported by all the same billionaire donors and corporate interests joe Biden was.  And that's clearly not true.
> ...


What I meant was that all politicians are bought and paid for by corporate money. They’re all beholden to that money rather than to their electorate as it should be.  

Many of the corporate donors even hedge their bets by supporting both “teams”. Yes, some individual corporations have their own political bent, but politicians of both parties cozy up to the same lobbyists and the same wealthy elite. 

The donors differ in many instances, but the result is the same: plutocracy.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 4, 2021)

ftf said:


> That would be perfect if the cops only came when they were called and not where they weren't invited. In Portland they don't show up at all. Protect those who ask for it. Investigate crime when you are called. Leave the rest alone.


Same here, and many other places, the cops don't come when needed.  Many people have learned a long time ago don't even waste your time calling the cops, you can't depend on them.   I'm guessing many agencies do this to keep crime statistics down, less crime reported, the less crime there is.

I remember one time a guy hit my car "cops go, if we investigate you may get charged also"

Another time I was almost assaulted by a drunk, cops were there, public had him on the ground, drunk got up, started causing trouble again, cops did nothing.

Had a gun stolen from my building, I'm a Gun dealer.  Cop goes "We can't prove it was stolen"

Most police departments get man any when you report a crime, they don't want bothered.  They would rather be online playing in a forum, like probably this one cop in here is, who now can't take the heat, and ran.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Nah I’m Dipping out this thread. lol leave it to y’all experts
> Half of y’all here would shoot the first person who raised their voice at you. Bad idea to even go in this thread.


The same guys who yell out the only way to get the country back is go out in the streets and fight. An organized govt would easily take down idiot led wannabe militias.
Too many clowns that want violence and can't use their brains.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> thats cause biden looks like a corps ...Everytime i see him i just wanna say "can i get you a coffin joe"


corpse brah


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> yes it is..We really have no say or freedoms when it comes to voting both parties are working together but making it look like they hate each other..Its called divide and conquer


finally we agree on something


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> corpse brah


u spell better then i do


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I'm not trying to do anything. I really don't care what you think. It's amusing though to see how you think you know me. It makes you look like a fool, not me.



I guess so. 

I figured a man would mean what he say's, and say what he means. 

Never really occured to me for it to be otherwise.  

Guess I know better now.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> What I meant was that all politicians are bought and paid for by corporate money. They’re all beholden to that money rather than to their electorate as it should be.
> 
> Many of the corporate donors even hedge their bets by supporting both “teams”. Yes, some individual corporations have their own political bent, but politicians of both parties cozy up to the same lobbyists and the same wealthy elite.
> 
> The donors differ in many instances, but the result is the same: plutocracy.



Ok.  Fair enough.  I can respect that. 

Picking your poison is really the only choice in front of us after all.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> The same guys who yell out the only way to get the country back is go out in the streets and fight. An organized govt would easily take down idiot led wannabe militias.
> Too many clowns that want violence and can't use their brains.


Except we have the democrat party openly supporting it's own violent militias.

We all watched last summer how BLM and "vote blue" donations soared and ultimately went to the same people.

Then in Portland, Seattle, kinosha and many other us cities democrat party mayor's and governors refused help from the national guard and ordered the police to stand aside as violent riots orchestrated by the democrat party and mainstream media burned, looted and destroyed whole sections of cities.

Yes, it could have been stopped before it started.  But democrat party politicians wanted violence and chaos.  Because it benifited them politically.

Had it not , all of those "communist revolutionary wanna be's" could have been put down quickly.      It was allowed, no, it was created by the powers that be.  Not in spite of them.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 4, 2021)

Send this thread to the flame forum. Fuck all you guys are doing is trashing each other. Nothing civil about any of this and it has nothing to do with the shooting. 

WTF guys....


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I guess so.
> 
> I figured a man would mean what he say's, and say what he means.
> 
> ...


oh but I do
I think the issue with you is how you interpret statements from others. You have pointed out you make the same mistake with @Test_subject  misunderstanding his intentions and line of thinking.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Except we have the democrat party openly supporting it's own violent militias.
> 
> We all watched last summer how BLM and "vote blue" donations soared and ultimately went to the same people.
> 
> ...


ok but I never singled out Democrats or Republicans, that is your conclusion


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Send this thread to the flame forum. Fuck all you guys are doing is trashing each other. Nothing civil about any of this and it has nothing to do with the shooting.
> 
> WTF guys....


Me so sorry sir


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> ok but I never singled out Democrats or Republicans, that is your conclusion


I didn't say you did.

When you mentioned an organized government being capable of stopping violence and destruction, I agreed with you.

But, when the violence and destruction is actually propogated by those government powers, it becomes a different thing entirely.

By telling lies and inciting hatred.  The democrat party caused the violence we seen last summer and in Kenosha totally intentionally.    When joe Biden said those "shots pierced the soul of our nation" and Kamala Harris met all doe eyed and teary with Blake's family calling him a "hero" they knew what they were doing.  When thier propoganda networks told lie after lie, they knew what they were doing.

They sicked the dogs on that little town and ordered the dog catchers to stand down. 

So yes, you're right.  It can be put down.  If they wanted to.   But they orchestrated it.

 and called for political violence. Because they thought it would help them


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I didn't say you did.
> 
> When you mentioned an organized government being capable of stopping violence and destruction, I agreed with you.
> 
> ...


ok, I have no problem with you stating your view


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> ok, I have no problem with you stating your view



There were mass protests planned for the day after the election if things didn't go thier way.

Time magazine glowingly praised the organizers that had operations ready to go in over 400 American cities.  Cells ready to deploy via text messages.

Do the math that's basically every American city down to about 50k people or so would have staged "protests" (ie riots) if joe Biden didn't win.  Those are facts.  Not my opinion.

The threat of violence was not implied, it was direct. It was financed, it was organized. 

This wasn't groups of poor minorities and underprivileged Americans marching for rights.   This was college educated, university bred political activists, financed by billionaire donors and the democrat party to create chaos and violence to help joe Biden get elected.

They literally admitted to weekly conference calls to make sure their efforts all coincided together for that purpose.   That's not my opinion.  Those are facts.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Please Don’t lump us all in that group… I know many cops myself in included who know our tactics and use of force/de escalation down like a champ… not trying to be arrogant but we’re not all like that. Many of us train outside the minimum
> 
> But the public is gonna see this as the everyday thing and the normal cop but he’s not. It is what it is. Bad cop represent all cops


Not lumping all cops at all just this one he’s a dummy


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> 100%. And the good cops need to speak out against the bad ones to make their presence known to the general public.


Hey look we agree on something lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> There were mass protests planned for the day after the election if things didn't go thier way.
> 
> Time magazine glowingly praised the organizers that had operations ready to go in over 400 American cities.  Cells ready to deploy via text messages.
> 
> ...


This is true. They were already organized from all the prior riots but they knew they were gonna win no matter what anyone’s tells me from all the evidence I seen the election was rigged. 

Just alone that we didn’t get results that night or the night after or after that or after that when has an election take so long? Never look at Florida how fast they got their shut done and PA MI WI AZ super amounts of election fraud just look at the Arizona audit that they keep suppressing if it was so transparent why they keep going to court to not turn in servers and voting. Machines? Why shit missing or been wiped?


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> This is true. They were already organized from all the prior riots but they knew they were gonna win no matter what anyone’s tells me from all the evidence I seen the election was rigged.
> 
> Just alone that we didn’t get results that night or the night after or after that or after that when has an election take so long? Never look at Florida how fast they got their shut done and PA MI WI AZ super amounts of election fraud just look at the Arizona audit that they keep suppressing if it was so transparent why they keep going to court to not turn in servers and voting. Machines? Why shit missing or been wiped?



It's very peculiar to say the least that when the lights went out and/or the counting stopped inexplicably in those states, and only those states, something was wrong. 
And go figure ever one of those states changed trends and broke for Biden in the middle of the night.    

I can't say I know what happened.   But I Know what shit smells like.  And that whole thing reeked of bullshit.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> There were mass protests planned for the day after the election if things didn't go thier way.
> 
> Time magazine glowingly praised the organizers that had operations ready to go in over 400 American cities.  Cells ready to deploy via text messages.
> 
> ...


Man, y'all need hobbies.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Man, y'all need hobbies.


People refusing to pay attention to what's really going on around them and simply moving from one personal amusement to the next is exactly how we got to this point. 

Hobbies are great.  But understanding what's happening and what's at stake is important too.


----------



## ftf (Dec 4, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> That’s stupid bro. Know how much shit I’ve rolled up on that woulda never been called in at least till the next day…. Stay in your lane
> Such a beta male


I been pulled over for window tint being too dark and ticketed, but now days there are stolen cars parked at every homeless camp and the cops won't look at them until they are stripped to a shell. It don't take a detective to know a $45,000 truck doesn't belong at a homeless camp.  Next day it's on blocks. Day after the doors are gone. Day after that, hood, tailgate, seats. Next day, engine and transmission. A week later it's in the news how they recover stolen vehicles at homeless camps and I could see it day one. For sure the truck was reported stolen. 

I get reports from Washington County police about stolen catalytic converters. Every one says "no suspect info. Case closed." they do have locations where the theft occurred. So I put them into google maps and immediately a pattern emerges. It is obviously one group of people is responsible for almost all of the thefts. And yet the case is closed. They do not bother to investigate. 

I hope you don't take this as an attack on you Texan, It is not. I am just saying, in Portland, they have time to write BS tickets but not doing any real detective work. 

I'm just venting and I know I'm off topic in this thread. 
Also, F U for the "beta male" comment.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> People refusing to pay attention to what's really going on around them and simply moving from one personal amusement to the next is exactly how we got to this point.
> 
> Hobbies are great.  But understanding what's happening and what's at stake is important too.


I think he's referring to the fact that people have gotten so far off topic to the original point of the thread, and that said people seem to be smiling as they circle jerk each other as the political jizz rains down on their faces with mouths wide open.

There's more to life than politics. Also, I find that when people bring up politics on forums they are not talking to me..  instead they are cramming their beliefs down my throat in an effort to convince me that their way of thinking is right. That's not a very effective way to communicate, or win people to your perspective.

This isn't aimed at you, but rather everyone who took this thread and twisted it into a Trump/Obama/republicans/democrats/fuckery thread.

I agree, people need hobbies outside of politics.

The original point of the thread was that a man was shot point blank range by a police officer, and whether that shooting/killing was justified. Obama, Trump, the Democrats and Republicans have nothing to do with this at the federal level. Now had people been talking local politics and legislation then that would make more sense... but again, local politcs doesn't give people boners I guess.


----------



## ftf (Dec 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I think he's referring to the fact that people have gotten so far off topic to the original point of the thread, and that said people seem to be smiling as they circle jerk each other as the political jizz rains down on their faces with mouths wide open.
> 
> There's more to life than politics. Also, I find that when people bring up politics on forums they are not talking to me..  instead they are cramming their beliefs down my throat in an effort to convince me that their way of thinking is right. That's not a very effective way to communicate, or win people to your perspective.
> 
> ...


Shit, I thought we were talking about the Rittenhouse kid. My bad. I don't know shit about it.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 4, 2021)

ftf said:


> Shit, I thought we were talking about the Rittenhouse kid. My bad. I don't know shit about it.


The very first post in the thread has a YouTube video to a briefing where the police are reviewing footage where an officer shot a guy 9 times. The victim was in a rascal scooter and immediately fell out of the scooter dead.

The full details of the case are in the video.


----------



## ftf (Dec 4, 2021)

Hideous video. So sad. No justification.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I think he's referring to the fact that people have gotten so far off topic to the original point of the thread, and that said people seem to be smiling as they circle jerk each other as the political jizz rains down on their faces with mouths wide open.
> 
> There's more to life than politics. Also, I find that when people bring up politics on forums they are not talking to me..  instead they are cramming their beliefs down my throat in an effort to convince me that their way of thinking is right. That's not a very effective way to communicate, or win people to your perspective.
> 
> ...




I disagree respectfully.

The shooting was not justified.  But it will not get national Media attention and become a living room case in America BECAUSE the case has no political value to the democrat party.

Despite this case being a classic example of police heavyhanded response and inability to deescalate a situation without deadly force, it will not run on an endless loop on CNN and MSNBC because the victim was such, and thier situation as such that the case has no value to the democrat party.   This guy won't get statues and Muriel painting, no riots and looting in his name etc.    Because it doesn't fit the narrative.

And that's not off topic.   It's right on topic.

Now I don't direct this next comment at you personally in any way @Send0 , but alot of people here are democrat party supporters or at least used to be.  And they get pissed off when they get their noses rubbed in thier own shit.   And that's more or less where the hostility comes from.   Inmho.

None of this case, or last summers riots were ever about the need for police reform. Because this case certainly shows it.   It was about creating violence and chaos for political gain. 

So this case and unjustified shooting doesn't matter to the powers that be.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> I disagree respectfully.
> 
> The shooting was not justified.  But it will not get national Media attention and become a living room case in America BECAUSE the case has no political value to the democrat party.
> 
> ...


Who cares what party a person supports. It's normal for anyone to get annoyed when someone else is on their high horse telling another person that their political opinion is wrong. It often doesn't stop there, as there are usually jabs or derogatory comments thrown in.

Let me kick you in the teeth, and see if you take it gracefully.

And this is the problem with political "conversation", it's never an actual friendly  conversation. Everyone thinks their shit doesn't stink and that the person next to them is wrong and an idiot. Get out of here with that holier than thou shit.

This is directed to everyone who twists everything into a political soap box. 🙄


----------



## Yano (Dec 4, 2021)

TIME OUT .... for laughter.


----------



## Hughinn (Dec 5, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> oh but I do
> I think the issue with you is how you interpret statements from others. You have pointed out you make the same mistake with @Test_subject  misunderstanding his intentions and line of thinking.




Always a possibility when debating over the internet.  

But, also don't forget that @Test_subject and I are both meso rejects and have been debating this type of stuff for years now.    We both understand where the other is coming from more or less and respect it,  even if we disagree.

We're still getting to know each other.   

Forgive me if I came off as insulting.   I didn't mean to. 

Cheers.


----------



## flenser (Dec 8, 2021)

I like the justified or not theme, and since we already boogered up this thread, it seems the right place. 

So, was confiscating the cash justified? It was taken under civil asset forfeiture laws meaning the money was "suspicious", so she has to prove she did nothing wrong (impossible) before she can get it back. In effect, she will NEVER get it back. The cops are free to fund their Christmas party with it.









						More Than $100K Seized After K-9 Officer At Dallas Love Field Airport Sniffs Out Bag
					

High praise for a K-9 officer at Dallas Love Field Airport after more than $100,000 was found in a passenger's luggage.




					dfw.cbslocal.com


----------



## shackleford (Dec 9, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Me so sorry sir
> View attachment 15878


did someone say meso. *triggered*


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 9, 2021)

flenser said:


> I like the justified or not theme, and since we already boogered up this thread, it seems the right place.
> 
> So, was confiscating the cash justified? It was taken under civil asset forfeiture laws meaning the money was "suspicious", so she has to prove she did nothing wrong (impossible) before she can get it back. In effect, she will NEVER get it back. The cops are free to fund their Christmas party with it.
> 
> ...


Civil forfeiture is a bigger scam than ride programs. They’re both glorified fund raising scams.

Now before someone jumps the gun and tries to go down my throat, no, I don’t support drunk drivers. But the vast majority of traffic violations and tickets issued at ride programs are completely unrelated to DUIs.  Civil forfeiture is basically “guilty until proven innocent” and runs contrary to the spirit of unreasonable search and seizure.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 9, 2021)

Cant believe I just saw this
Totally unjustified
That being said... 
I'm a hardcore supporter of. military and police
Every single friend I have is a vet... or a vet currently serving as a police officer.

I also find it absolutely fucking hilarious when they hit people with a taser... funniest shit ever.

I go by what my PO buddies would have done...
Giggle... then walk up and club him... while still giggling.

Also @Test_subject is a leftist with a brain.
still csnt figure it out... he might be the only one on the planet, my study of him will continue until I've ascertained how this occurred.


----------

